# Crockpot recipe for rooster needed



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I need a good crockpot recipe for a rooster. We sent the mean rooster to camp yesterday. Today, he is lounging in a saltwater soak to loosen those tired muscles. I am hoping to cook him tomorrow or Thursday. 

What is a good recipe for a whole chicken in a crockpot?


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

I just cut them up, stick them in with some chicken stock, poultry seasoning, salt pepper taters and carrots and let it cook all day.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

I've used 1c apple juice, 1c water, an what ever seasonings I feel like - and whatever root veggies I have on hand with some onion.

Makes the meat so tender, and makes pleanty of chicken broth to use later.


----------

